# Abbreviations For Locales



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

Help!

Most of you seem to use abbreviations for most fishing areas - PLO, SPSP, etc. Some are easy to figure out for a newbie, some are not.

Seached the site to no avail. Can someone take the time to list. I know I'd certainly appreciate it, and I'm sure other new folks would as well.

Thanks all.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Nomad!

I had the same problem when I started here! I know a few of them now: PLO (I believe) is Point Lookout and SPSP is Sandy Point State Park.

The easiest way to decode the abreviations is to check out the state, then go to the Hot Spots and find one that fits the bill. Also, just about anything ending in SP is a state park (IBSP = Island Beach State Park), and a P at the end usually denotes a pier (CHP = Cape Henlopen Pier.)

I blame it all on the yuppies. They were the ones who made those little decals on car windows/bumpers so popular. The originals were yuppie destinations (OBX = Outer Banks; LBI = Long Beach Island.) Now you can find the little decals for just about any shore destination, like SJZ for South Jersey and CML for Cape May Lighthouse. Some just have two letters (AC = Atlantic City, AI = Assateague Island, OC = Ocean City.) The two Ocean Cities are constantly at war, so you can see elongated ovals with OCNJ and OCMD. Those damn yuppies even have MYK stickers for Manayunk!

Dang I'm hungry -- think I'll have a BLT....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, 
PLO= Point Lookout (not sure why it AIn't PLSP)
SPSP= Sandy Point State Park
Tank= Choptank pier (bridge whatever)
CBBT= Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel
IRI= Inian River Inlet
3rs=3rs (still don't know what that one means)
Hat=1)Hatteras
2)Hat80 (hope you're felling better buddy)
beach=1)a place with sand for my girls tires
2) my wife as she is yelling at me for fishing too much

Then, we got :

NS4D
C2H&G 

and everyones favorite:

MJ  

Now, me, if Jeep don't touch the sand, no sticker, thus, only AI and OBX ovals on her, but will probably add with time. See, mine AIn't no yuppie destination, just ways to remind me and the girl where we fished the sand together, and friends we have crossed paths with.  

Hell, I live here and don't give a dang about the oval with the KI in it.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

*LOL*

Thanks guys, your advice will certainly cut down on my learning curve.  

BTW, we're hoping to get up to SPSP tomorrow P.M.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

What time you figuring on SPSP, in PM? Me, I can get there PDQ! Let me know ASAP!

Also, forgot one (my favorite)  

AIn't= Assateague Island, not there  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

how bout:
FHB=Fish hungry [email protected]@rd

SHB=Shark hungry [email protected]@rd
SB=Sand Bridge(which occasional is called SkateBridge)

LIP=Lil Island pier(often,mistakenly called the sandbridge pier)

CBBT=Chesa bay bridge tunnel

Chix=Chick's beech


----------



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

*Spsp*

Shaggy,

We're hoping to leave Fredericksburg around 10. We've never been there before and unfamiliar with the area, but hoping to be there around 1:00 pm. If weather is nice we'd like to fish into the evening. Looked at a few photos of the park and we'd like to try the area that's open to surf fishing (not sure exactly where that is). The pier is also an option.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Forget the pier (near boat ramps I assume) hit the beach. Me, too late, got to be at work at 3:00 pm tomorrow. Anyhow, try some bloods (stay away from the ANgplace), maybe some grass shrimp and bring a few peeler crabs.

Good luck have fun.

Now, if can be put of until Tuesday, I am off and ready, willing and able.

If you're coming from Fredricksburg(?), may want to hop on the VA board, VA Beach, Linhave and maybe even PLO (Maryland/Delaware board), may get you to a close destination, for fish, fun and sun.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings shaggy!

I have a sneaking suspicion that YOUR favorite MJ is not Manayunk Jake! Could be why most folks consider you AFU (all fired up!) And don't say I'm narc'ing you out -- that heavy duty bong you use as a sandspike is a dead giveaway!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Manayunk Jake said:


> Greetings shaggy!
> 
> -- that heavy duty bong you use as a sandspike is a dead giveaway!


Ya AIn't holdin out are you Shag  ?No wonder the fish in them pics,seem to be smiling


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

MJ, laughing again. Those days were PK (pre kids), but I am known to frequently put on some Grateful Dead (yeah, so I am a DH) tunes, be them 33 and 1/3 rpm records (got some 45's too if anyone is interested), 8 track tapes (whoa, I sure am dating myself), or the newer additions (so many available these days) on CD.

But in all honesty (and thanks for reminding me about my "younger days"), sometimes I miss the freedom, but, I did mean YOU  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Suncoast,

Iffin SPSP, take 95 North,495 east (toward College Park/Baltimore), cross WWB (Woodrow Wilson Bridge) aboy 15 miles I guess, 50 east toward Annapolis, SPSP last exit before the BB (Bay Bridge). SPSP sit right on the Chesapeake Bay, just on the north side of the bridge.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NS4D,

To add to your start on local HR (Hampton Roads), VA acronyms:

TCC = Tidewater Community College
HRBT = Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel
WSJ = Willoughby Spit Jetty
OV = Ocean View

GF (go fish)  

`bucket


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

shaggy said:


> MJ, laughing again. Those days were PK (pre kids), but I am known to frequently put on some Grateful Dead (yeah, so I am a DH) tunes,


I guess I'll have to bring my bootlegs the next time I hit AI. I think we would drive FLF and ANT crazy with the Dead.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Axon!

Aren't you forgetting about shaggy's flashbacks at the Choptank Pier Clean-Up/Fish-In? It was right after Big Brother and the Holding Company wailed out "Heartbreaker" on that ratty-ass radio. I don't know how in the hell he convinced himself I was Janis Joplin (I think Jason and Anthony had a hand in that), but some of the things he suggested were out-and-out crimes against nature! 

Actually, even after Hat80 convinced him I was Jerry Garcia, he still gave me the look (you know - the "I'll do anything to get backstage" look!) I was in therapy for three months.... I can still hear him singing "Touch of Gray" to that little trout HappyPappy slammed, erhh, released.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Axon said:


> I guess I'll have to bring my bootlegs the next time I hit AI. I think we would drive FLF and ANT crazy with the Dead.


Dude, we definetly gotta fish (listen to old tapes) together. Got Buckeye Lake 88? (First show!)


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Now, if a may plagerize some old "wise" men, who refused to grow up, "what a long strange turn" this thread has taken since it began. Guess it is really just like the ol' Dead jams, to whomever is next, your turn, take it where ever it may go.  

Have Jeep will travel.  

since a friend of the devil is a friend of mine, I must be going to hell in a bucket, but at least I'm enjoying the ride.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> , I must be going to hell in a bucket, but at least I'm enjoying the ride.



well,if my friend ,the Bucket,would lead theway....I betcha we could find a miserable feeshin hole Down Under


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> I betcha we could find a miserable feeshin hole Down Under


Now, as an editorial note, we mean no harm to the Aussies, the country of Australia, or what I have heard is some fine fishing. Seems like what NS4D is saying is watch out when fishing with the bucket, because if he is there, the fish AIn't.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Now, as an editorial note, we mean no harm to the Aussies, the country of Australia, or what I have heard is some fine fishing. Seems like what NS4D is saying is watch out when fishing with the bucket, because if he is there, the fish AIn't.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel.


As long as he keeps the Mehaden oil at bay!I still smell that cursed stench!

As many times me and the Bucket feshed last year and early this year @ OBX....all the sea creatures we caught...we were in our Hell.....
Curse that damn fatback oil!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Now, as an editorial note, we mean no harm to the Aussies, the country of Australia, or what I have heard is some fine fishing. Seems like what NS4D is saying is watch out when fishing with the bucket, because if he is there, the fish AIn't.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel.


AInt that th truth, but ya gotta watch fer a "slipknot" right before th "fadeaway". 
 

LMAO, ( no offense Mark, I think you get it.  )


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> As long as he keeps the Mehaden oil at bay!I still smell that cursed stench!
> 
> As many times me and the Bucket feshed last year and early this year @ OBX....all the sea creatures we caught...we were in our Hell.....
> Curse that damn fatback oil!!!!


What a loooooooooong strange trip its been!


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*As I was a-roamin' over, Killgarrow Mountain

I spied Captain Farrell, and His Money, He was a-countin'

I first produced Me Pistol, then I rattled Me Sabre

Sayin' "Stand and Deliver," for I am Your Bold Deciever


Moosh - Ah - Ring - Um - Duhrum - Dah

Wack - Fawl - A - Dah - Dee - Oh

Wack - Fawl - A - Dah - Dee - Oh

There's Whiskey in the Jar.*


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Down here on the east coast of FL

CNS - Canaveral National Seashore
SI - Sebastian Inlet


Mark


----------



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark,
I see you're in Orlando. We'll be back in Largo (Tampa Bay) early in January. Perhaps we can drown a little bait together once we return.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Just returned from Massanutten, VA, where they use NUT. If you wanted to describe how the fish were biting, NOT would be more appropriate....


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NS4D & Cdb,

FBO = Fatback Oil - THIS ! 

And hey if I need to, I'll use it for an engine oil emergency  

FO (Fish On)  

ODB Mark


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Shaggy, 3r's got it's name because there used to be a school there...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the tidbit

Well, glad they named the place 3rs instead of readin', writin' and 'rithmatic!

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Suncoast Nomad said:


> Mark,
> I see you're in Orlando. We'll be back in Largo (Tampa Bay) early in January. Perhaps we can drown a little bait together once we return.



Sounds like a plan. Maybe us Florida folk can plan a little get together while you're in town.

Keep us posted on when you're going to be down our way!

P. S. I used to work up in your neck of the woods. After I retired from my fabulous Navy career, I drove for Sysco and used to deliver up to the Northern neck. Places like Colonial Beach, Rappahannock, Spotsy County. I had several stops in Fred'burg at the gas stations that had the FasMarts. The folks up that way were way nicer than some of the people I had to deal with in Virginig Beach on the strip.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

CHSP=Cape Henlopen State Park
IRI=Indian River Inlet
IRB=Indian River Bay
OC=Ocean City
AI=Asseteauge Island
Tank=Choptank Pier
Patuxent Naval Base in Solomons has an abrivation too

DC=Washington DC
Bmore=Baltimore
Phillly=Philleadelphia
Joisey=Ney Jersey
NYC=New York City
Beantown=Boston


The list of abreviations can go on. What I get confused with is what is ROTFLMAO?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Irb*

Indian River Bay - Thanks Murphman


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BigJeff823 said:


> The list of abreviations can go on. What I get confused with is what is ROTFLMAO?


Rolling On The Floor Laughing My A$$ Off


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL...oh I mean laugh out loud  

PAX NAS= Patuxent Naval Air Station


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Lol*

LOL cures the summer time blues.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

And all along I was thinking PAX NAS was SPANISH for HAPPY EASTER!


----------

